# How's Ozzie



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been thinking and thinking about him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ozzie is doing AWESOME!!! My camera battery just went dead, after taking pics of Sugar's new family.

I will definately post some pics tomorrow. He's one happy camper, that's for sure.

He, Sugar, and Oliver, are buds, so I'm sure he will miss the little rascal (Sugar).

Your boy is so amaziing. I sure do love him. He loves to snuggle, and I love the snuggles. :wub:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you going to keep him? I sure hope so!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 5 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757751


> Are you going to keep him? I sure hope so![/B]


Actually... I suspect we do have a probably home for Ozzie.... Deb, help me out here as I can not remember just where we left this. This is with a great home here in AZ who had adopted one of our older rescues about a year and a half ago. The older rescue unexpectedly passed recently and now the family has decided they want a younger dog. However, they have a busy couple months coming up and have asked us to keep him until they are able to dedicate full time to him.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yes, Ozzie would be very sad if left alone alot. I hope he goes to home loving folks that are mostly home or take him with them. This was my biggest fear. Ozzie cries VERY mournfully even if you shut the door and are on the other side. I wish Deb would keep him.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, and just as a person that would be asking alot of questions before I adopted a dog out I would want to know why they are so busy for a couple of months but all of a sudden they aren't going to be busy again.......


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just want to reassure you that Deb and Steve and Peg and everyone else here that rescues are excellent at matching fluffs with their perfect families. The rescues ask tons of questions, check references and do home visits to make sure that the fluffs are placed in the best possible homes. They are truly professionals at the miracles that they facilitate every day. You can be rest assured that Ozzie will have the perfect family. 

Josie says: They find such great homes, I've even considered submitting an application to get placed....when mommy tells me not to puke on the carpet, that is.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 6 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758481


> Oh yes, Ozzie would be very sad if left alone alot. I hope he goes to home loving folks that are mostly home or take him with them. This was my biggest fear. Ozzie cries VERY mournfully even if you shut the door and are on the other side. I wish Deb would keep him.[/B]



Oh Kathy, don't you worry about the Oz Man. He will either go to the PERFECT home, or stay with me (he's perfect here, too). I sure do love the little fellow.

He is having a blast, now that he has Oliver to himself. Wowzaaa, are they ever running and playing. It's sooo funny. They run around the sectional sofa, then
around the table/chairs, then off they go upstairs, and back down again. 

They are both tuckered out right now, and have run out of gas. They each stopped at the water bowl, lapped up quite a bit, hopped on the bed, and are now
fast asleep. Once I crawl into bed, they position themselves accordingly (Oliver at my head, and Ozzie in the 'spoon' position). I already know the drill with these two. :wub: 

I didn't get my camera battery today, but will certainly get it tomorrow, so I can post some pics for you. You'll smile at your boy. He's doing great.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Deb, I am sure you have learned by now that Ozzie will never leave your side. If you go to the bathroom, he has to come to the bathroom. If you go in the kitchen, he has to go in the kitchen. When you go to bed, he is the first one in the bed. Sometimes he drove me crazy following me around every second. He is just not the type to be alone. I am glad he has Oliver to keep him company. Are you going to be keeping Oliver?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 7 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758792


> Deb, I am sure you have learned by now that Ozzie will never leave your side. If you go to the bathroom, he has to come to the bathroom. If you go in the kitchen, he has to go in the kitchen. When you go to bed, he is the first one in the bed. Sometimes he drove me crazy following me around every second. He is just not the type to be alone. I am glad he has Oliver to keep him company. Are you going to be keeping Oliver?[/B]



LOL ~ Oh, yes, Kathy!! Our little Ozzie follows me EVERYWHERE. I love it. While at my desk, he's either on my lap, or at my feet.
Before I shut the bathroom door, he's in. I walk up the stairs to get my glasses, and he's following. I tell him, "I'm coming back down, I just
need my glasses". Then the little fellow will follow me back down the stairs. Geeze he's a love bug. Just a good boy, he is. :wub:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, now I really miss the little bugger. Please take some more pictures and post them. I wish I could kiss his tiny little head! I love his eyes. Such big brown eyes. Kiss him for me. :wub: :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 7 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759017


> OK, now I really miss the little bugger. Please take some more pictures and post them. I wish I could kiss his tiny little head! I love his eyes. Such big brown eyes. Kiss him for me. :wub: :heart:[/B]



Yep, I already gave him several kissies from Mommy Kathy. I also love his eyes, but must say his little pinky "puckered" lips, make my heart melt.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is poor ozzie all alone now? :-(


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762473


> Is poor ozzie all alone now? :-([/B]


Awww, I'm sure he's never alone with all those other fluffs to play with


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762473


> Is poor ozzie all alone now? :-([/B]



Oh no, no, no. Kathy, Oliver will be adopted this coming Sunday. I work, from home, and also have my four fluffies.

My little Frankie (female) has been enjoying, and trying to get in on all the fun, with Ozzie and Oliver, so I'm happy to report
that Ozzie now has a girlfriend :wub: 

He'll never be alone, Kathy. We also have an amazing home, who will be adopting him in June. The same home who adopted, 
loved, cared for, spoiled, and took her everywhere (Sassy). He will be with the most loving family you've ever known. And, yep,
he will be spoiled beyond belief.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762473


> Is poor ozzie all alone now? :-([/B]



No dog is ever alone at Deb's house! She 4 fluffs of her own in addition to her fosters. Ozzie can play with Henry, Bill, Frankie, and Joplin. And I'm sure she will have more fosters soon, seems like she always has a few coming or going.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Are these the same people I am worried about because they are too busy to care for Ozzie now and wanted to wait a couple of months? I worry that they are busy now what will prevent them from being busy again in the next 15 years? Sorry, I just don't understand.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 14 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762485


> QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762473





> Is poor ozzie all alone now? :-([/B]



He'll never be alone, Kathy. We also have an amazing home, who will be adopting him in June. The same home who adopted, 
loved, cared for, spoiled, and took her everywhere (Sassy). He will be with the most loving family you've ever known. And, yep,
he will be spoiled beyond belief.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I'm so glad it's Sassy's family who is adopting Ozzie. I'm hoping he will help heal their hearts from Sassy's loss. 

I know you hear it a lot, but thank you again for all you do for these babies!

Rita


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762562


> Are these the same people I am worried about because they are too busy to care for Ozzie now and wanted to wait a couple of months? I worry that they are busy now what will prevent them from being busy again in the next 15 years? Sorry, I just don't understand.[/B]



Not to worry, Kathy. This is the most awesome of homes. I would, most certainly want them to adopt one of my own. 

This wonderful family, has recently lost their precious Sassy. They do have a busy schedule for the next two months,
and are thinking of Ozzie, and how they want him to adjust, and be there for him, every second, upon arrival. 

This lovely family is thinking ahead, with only Ozzie's best interests at heart. Trust me, Kathy, they are the most wonderful
people you could ever meet. Only the best for our Oz Man. 

I'm so thrilled with this family. They took such excellent care of my Sassy Girl. I'm proud they are apart of rescue. 
Ozzie is one lucky little boy, that's for sure.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 14 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762562


> Are these the same people I am worried about because they are too busy to care for Ozzie now and wanted to wait a couple of months? I worry that they are busy now what will prevent them from being busy again in the next 15 years? Sorry, I just don't understand.[/B]


Kathy,

To second what Deb said, this family really is the exact opposite that you are thinking they are.

I'm not a part of their inner circle of friends (my loss, not theirs! LOL!!), so I can not speak to their exact schedule but their only daughter is graduating from a local college prep school and they are pretty active in the upper crust of the movers and shakers in the Phoenix area. I am the one who has spoken to Leslie a couple of times about this and she did list off several major events (which I made no effort to store away in memory) which were taking place in the next couple months which she felt would take time away from Ozzie and she did not want to bring a new dog into their home and then not spend as much time with him as possible.

There are other things I know of which would really impress on you how committed they are to this, but I run the risk of saying too much here in public. Please trust us when we say this is a wonderful family and Ozzie will do great with them.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I will do my best to trust this but it just sounds weird to me. I was hoping for home bodies not people in the upper crust that have tons of social obligations especially if Ozzie is the only dog and stuck home alone alot but maybe I am not seeing it right. I hope to someday meet these people online. Are there no home bodies around that want to adopt a young, cute maltese with no problems so to speak?


----------

